# Sheilds St Redcliffe, sat Arvo



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

G'day Lazy,

Was thinking of a similar plan of attack.
Have got the day booked up but depending on what time I can get away hopefully I can get there around 3ish.
Was planning on heading out from Queen st ramp at Scarbie to see if any snapper are still around.

Might do Sunday Arvo as well.

Ash


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Lazybugger said:


> Yeah i was considering launching at Scarby too but I think you get a whole lot more boat traffic there.


Haven't noticed it as being a hassle - And with avery low tide at 5.30 in is going to be very hard work getting anything bigger than a 10ft punt in or out at Queens St.

It's also closer to my secret snapper spot 8)


----------



## Hard_Yakkin (May 23, 2007)

I'll be around that area again if the wind is not up. If it is it'll be early Sunday morning - the bay is usually glassed out around sunrise for a early session

cheers

Mick


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

As much as I would prefer a night fish, I'm thinking early Sunday morning might be the go. North Westerlies this arvo generally send the fish off the bite, it'll be light South Easterlies tomorrow morning. If you see a bright yellow X-Factor on the water, come and say hi


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

no way id go down then not have a fish lol. good luck tomorrow

Lee


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

lol lol lol lol, sel is out there this morning at the narrows. he picked up my spare yak this morning for a mate. the water had really cleared up there so you should get a few. I should be getting my new adventure tuesday so I might hit the narrows up next weekend if I can wait that long

Lee


----------

